# What music is this?



## Flute of Wine (Oct 25, 2016)

What music is in this video? it caught my attention. It sounds Baroque-ish. Vivaldi?


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

I don't think the background music is actually Baroque, certainly not by Bach, Handel or Vivaldi. I think it is modern composed.


----------



## Richannes Wrahms (Jan 6, 2014)

Yeah, more like Karl Jenkins.


----------



## ORigel (May 7, 2020)

It sounds neo-Baroque.


----------

